# Prologues



## Robdemanc

Hi

What does everyone think of prologues?   Personally I always hate reading the prologue to a book, it's like the author wants to delay the start of the story.

Anyway what exactly are they used for?   Is it to set the mood or tone of the story, to give the reader an idea of the kind of book they are about to read?


----------



## elite

I love prologues, actually; but only if it's good. I think a good prologue should give both insight and a taste of what the book will be like. It gives the opportunity to view the story from a broader angle, and foresight things that might come later. A good prologue sets a mood that a first chapter won't. A prologue in a horror story will scream "this will get bad" at you, and as you read the first chapter, you wonder "hey, when is this going to get serious?".


----------



## Terry D

The prologue to my novel introduces a significant character who will be brought back into the book very late.  I used the prologue to hint at his backstory so I would not have to do so later when the pace of the book is at it's peak.  It also allowed me to 'hook' the reader with a promise of something significant and strange.


----------



## JosephB

Hmm. I really can't recall reading a book with a prologue. That's helpful isn't it?


----------



## garza

I have what many consider to be a bad habit. I don't read prologues. I open the book at chapter one and start reading.


----------



## powerskris

I have a prologue to open my novel. I consider it to be an introduction to the book and, as an extension, the entire series.


----------



## TWErvin2

Generally I don't care for them (prologues). I've found that normally just starting at chapter 1 is just fine to understand what's going on.


----------



## J.R. MacLean

I added a prologue to my novel because the story begins in a universe that is likely quite alien to a significant portion of readers. Maybe it is kind of like when the curtain comes up on a play: you get some sense of context: place, time, and in the case of my book, the theme which is 'enlightenment'. The reader or the playgoer gets a feel or sense of relatedness to the work before the action starts. So I'd say a prologue is far from necessary but can enrich the reader's appreciation for what happens in the story.


----------



## C.M. Aaron

I also skip over prologues. I do not understand what is better put in a prologue and not in chapter 1. I once started a book with a short foreword to explain a few things that the reader would need to know before they got into the story. The feedback I got was "Don't tell the reader that it will be a complicated read. They will put the book back on the shelf and never get hooked in chapter 1."


----------



## powerskris

C.M. Aaron said:


> I also skip over prologues. I do not understand what is better put in a prologue and not in chapter 1. I once started a book with a short foreword to explain a few things that the reader would need to know before they got into the story. The feedback I got was "Don't tell the reader that it will be a complicated read. They will put the book back on the shelf and never get hooked in chapter 1."



The response you got is more towards exposition than a prologue or a forward. It's always a danger to force-feed your reader information right at the beginning of a novel. That's why they won't get hooked at the beginning. 

As to a prologue being an unnecesary read, that's up to the reader. I can tell you this though, if you skip my prologue and start at the beginning of chapter one, you'll would probably find yourself a little confused by chapter two! Anyone who's taken a look at it will know what I mean!


----------



## JosephB

Well, I rarely read a book on a whim -- it's usually on recommendation or based on something I've read etc., so even though I can't recall having read a book with a prologue, I really can't imagine skipping it. I would consider it part of the book -- so that seems kind of odd to me. But I don't think I'd hold it to a lower standard or give the author a pass if it didn't hold my attention.


----------



## ppsage

JR's is a well done fiction prologue. It does what he says, setting wise, plus it has its own hooks and its own story and still sits at that perfect remove from the story proper. It also gives him a chance to blow up the voice in an engaging way that couldn't happen so rapidly in the initial main story development. This is probably the most important thing a prologue should do, establish the voice, make it enthralling. People who skip prologues might want to have a look at his to see what they could be missing. On the other hand, there's nothing worse than a bad prologue, except it lets you know it's okay to stop reading altogether.


----------



## Robdemanc

Terry D said:


> The prologue to my novel introduces a significant character who will be brought back into the book very late.  I used the prologue to hint at his backstory so I would not have to do so later when the pace of the book is at it's peak.  It also allowed me to 'hook' the reader with a promise of something significant and strange.



Thanks.  That is what I was thinking a prologue should do.   I have written one for my book and what you say here is exactly what I imagine it should do.


----------



## movieman

powerskris said:


> I can tell you this though, if you skip my prologue and start at the beginning of chapter one, you'll would probably find yourself a little confused by chapter two!



In that case, it should probably be chapter one, and not a prologue. Lots of readers skip prologues on the assumption that if it was important it would be in chapter one.


----------



## Cran

Robdemanc said:


> Hi
> 
> What does everyone think of prologues?   Personally I always hate reading the prologue to a book, it's like the author wants to delay the start of the story.
> 
> Anyway what exactly are they used for?   Is it to set the mood or tone of the story, to give the reader an idea of the kind of book they are about to read?



A Prologue is too often misapplied and confused with a Foreword (eg, "to give the reader an idea of the kind of book they are about to read"), or an Introduction (eg, "to set the mood or tone of the story"); common among new unpublished writers are opening chapters incorrectly labelled as "Prologue"; common among reviewing editors, manuscripts beginning with an incorrectly applied "Prologue" are tossed aside without further review.

A prologue (or epilogue or interlogue) is not part of the story; it is separated from the story in both time and narrative style, and if they involve characters who appear in the main story, the main story characters are distinctly changed in time (often time-frozen or time-jumped, near death, undead, or otherwise immortal). 

A prologue is a device to introduce a detail or context which would not appear in the main story, because it contains historical or cultural information which is either so well known it is taken for granted among the active characters (but not the readers), or detailed historical information which is unknown to the active characters ("lost in the mists of time").  

Examples of prologues include the loss of the Ring some thousands of years, and its later claim (via murder) by Smeagol about 500 years before the main story begins (Lord of the Rings); and the crimes of Imhotep which led to his rather nasty not-quite-execution (The Mummy). 

Other more contemporary prologues (and interlogues and epilogues) have been presented as newscasts or documentaries, the discovery of a book or diary or letters, or a later-in-life or deathbed scene involving confessions or reminiscences - these last are the most closely involved with the body of the story, but the scenes themselves remain quite separate in time and narrative style.


----------



## powerskris

movieman said:


> In that case, it should probably be chapter one, and not a prologue. Lots of readers skip prologues on the assumption that if it was important it would be in chapter one.



First, that may be what you think, but the people I know wouldn't skip a prologue just to be lazy. Secondly, the structure of the novel requires a specific scene to make up the prologue as a preceding event that sets everything else in motion. I also have little historical blurbs at the beginning of each chapter that help to add background to the universe. Starting the novel off with a historical blurb would seem awkward. In short, it wouldn't work as a part of the first chapter, that's why it makes up the prologue.


----------



## movieman

powerskris said:


> First, that may be what you think, but the people I know wouldn't skip a prologue just to be lazy.



But lots of other people will. Then they'll post customer reviews saying 'this book sucks, I don't understand what's going on'.


----------



## powerskris

movieman said:


> But lots of other people will. Then they'll post customer reviews saying 'this book sucks, I don't understand what's going on'.




Really? Okay. Give me five reviews where people said: "I wouldn't recommend this book, it has a prologue."

I wonder if you're confusing a prologue with a forward or a preface.


----------



## garnerdavis

I don't understand why someone would skip a prologue, as opposed to a preface or introduction (the latter two of which I almost always bypass).  Whether an author titles it "Prologue" or "Chapter 1," it's still part of the actual story, and it makes no sense to overlook it.

Whether you describe its purpose as establishing voice, or setting, I think a good prologue acts as a hook to draw the reader into the tale.  I decided to use one in my book.  Since it's a comical, fictional autobiography, I wanted to open with a discreet, absurdly representative, funny scene from the character's life.  That way, when I start Chapter 1 in relatively chronological order, I hopefully have bought some reader goodwill (and indulgence), for the couple of pages it takes to introduce my character and his family, before proceeding to the next funny story.  That's the idea, anyway.


----------



## Offeiriad

Well I was going to offer my two cents about this, but I see it's not necessary. I don't skip the prologue. If the author took the time to write one, then obviously it's meant to be there.


----------



## Robdemanc

Cran said:


> A Prologue is too often misapplied and confused with a Foreword (eg, "to give the reader an idea of the kind of book they are about to read"), or an Introduction (eg, "to set the mood or tone of the story"); common among new unpublished writers are opening chapters incorrectly labelled as "Prologue"; common among reviewing editors, manuscripts beginning with an incorrectly applied "Prologue" are tossed aside without further review.
> 
> A prologue (or epilogue or interlogue) is not part of the story; it is separated from the story in both time and narrative style, and if they involve characters who appear in the main story, the main story characters are distinctly changed in time (often time-frozen or time-jumped, near death, undead, or otherwise immortal).
> 
> A prologue is a device to introduce a detail or context which would not appear in the main story, because it contains historical or cultural information which is either so well known it is taken for granted among the active characters (but not the readers), or detailed historical information which is unknown to the active characters ("lost in the mists of time").
> 
> Examples of prologues include the loss of the Ring some thousands of years, and its later claim (via murder) by Smeagol about 500 years before the main story begins (Lord of the Rings); and the crimes of Imhotep which led to his rather nasty not-quite-execution (The Mummy).
> 
> Other more contemporary prologues (and interlogues and epilogues) have been presented as newscasts or documentaries, the discovery of a book or diary or letters, or a later-in-life or deathbed scene involving confessions or reminiscences - these last are the most closely involved with the body of the story, but the scenes themselves remain quite separate in time and narrative style.




I think I get what you mean.   Maybe I have applied my prologue incorrectly then.    It is a short passage that concerns two of the characters in my main book, but it is from a time when they are children (the main story they are adults).    It shows an event that was to have a far reaching effect on both of them.   

Does that sound like a prologue?


----------



## movieman

powerskris said:


> I wonder if you're confusing a prologue with a forward or a preface.



Nope. Lots of people skip prologues because they assume it's irrelevant to the story or it would be part of chapter one. I'm sure someone posted some numbers from a survey, but I can't find a bookmark to them; I remember the numbers were high enough to surprise me. I've also read agents and publishers saying that they dread seeing a prologue in a submitted manuscript, to the extent that some will just reject it immediately.

You also risk annoying a reader who does read it if the prologue is badly done. I remember one novel I crititqued a couple of years ago where the prologue was pretty interesting despite its fixable flaws, but then at the end of the prologue the writer killed off the character I'd been following and become interested in and the story turned in a completely different direction. If I'd read that on the bookstore shelf I'd have felt so cheated that I'd have put it back. I think that's one reason why the publishing industry doesn't like them unless you're an established author like Clive Cussler whose books have always had prologues.


----------



## Offeiriad

So authors are being punished for a reader's assumption of what is written? As a reader I have a few expectations of a prologue (or even a foreword or preface), but none of them have ever been that it shouldn't be there. I'm beginning to think I've got low standards as a reader.


----------



## powerskris

Great discussion.


----------



## Cran

Robdemanc said:


> I think I get what you mean.   Maybe I have applied my prologue incorrectly then.    It is a short passage that concerns two of the characters in my main book, but it is from a time when they are children (the main story they are adults).    It shows an event that was to have a far reaching effect on both of them.
> 
> Does that sound like a prologue?



That does fit within the meaning of a prologue, providing that the prologue scene contains some information for the reader that would not otherwise be found in the main story - eg, if in the main story the event (with the far-reaching effect) is only referred to indirectly and that reference would be obscure to the reader without incorporating a long narrative or flashback scene, then yes - a prologue is a valid device to employ. 

An example of child scene prologue/adult main story in film is _Batman Begins_ -the child scene prologue/adult main story is so common in film versions of stories that they are received more as introductions or opening chapters. 

..........

What *garnerdavis* describes, on the other hand, is not a prologue, nor forward, nor introduction - it is an _excerpt_; or it is the written equivalent of a _trailer _(even if the actual scene does not appear within the main story). An example of this device can be found in Harvard Lampoon's parady, _Bored of The Rings_.

These are not common, but not rare; usually placed on the inside dust-jacket or cover, or on a lead sheet (if numbered, then Roman numerals are used) before any Foreword, Introduction, Contents, or Arabic numbered pages (main text).

If included in the manuscript, then leave that scene untitled; in fiction, you can forenote or tailnote the scene with a reference to where it fits in the main story (eg, _from page 87_), but it's usually not necessary to do so.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Terry D said:


> The prologue to my novel introduces a significant character who will be brought back into the book very late.  I used the prologue to hint at his backstory so I would not have to do so later when the pace of the book is at it's peak.  It also allowed me to 'hook' the reader with a promise of something significant and strange.



I have got to agree with this. Sometimes, I just don't want to risk explaining a character entering at the middle, since that may interrupt with the flow of the story. Though I myself use prologues, I use it sparingly, only when I feel the foreshadowing can begin pre-main story.


----------



## garnerdavis

Cran said:


> What *garnerdavis* describes, on the other hand, is not a prologue, nor forward, nor introduction - it is an _excerpt_; or it is the written equivalent of a _trailer _(even if the actual scene does not appear within the main story). An example of this device can be found in Harvard Lampoon's parady, _Bored of The Rings_.
> 
> These are not common, but not rare; usually placed on the inside dust-jacket or cover, or on a lead sheet (if numbered, then Roman numerals are used) before any Foreword, Introduction, Contents, or Arabic numbered pages (main text).
> 
> If included in the manuscript, then leave that scene untitled; in fiction, you can forenote or tailnote the scene with a reference to where it fits in the main story (eg, _from page 87_), but it's usually not necessary to do so.



This whole thread is making my head spin; yet I wonder at what you've written.  My "prologue" isn't a blurb or an excerpt.  It's an entire, self-contained scene, comprising several pages of text.  It outlines a single event from the protagonist's childhood, intended to give a taste of the personality traits that will cause all sorts of mishaps throughout his life.  The scene itself isn't referenced anywhere else in the book; nor is the scene's specific theme covered anywhere else in the book (although an autobiography, the chapters of the book are organized thematically, and not merely chronologically).  

Is what I've just described a prologue?


----------



## Cran

garnerdavis said:


> This whole thread is making my head spin; yet I wonder at what you've written.  My "prologue" isn't a blurb or an excerpt.  It's an entire, self-contained scene, comprising several pages of text.  It outlines a single event from the protagonist's childhood, intended to give a taste of the personality traits that will cause all sorts of mishaps throughout his life.  The scene itself isn't referenced anywhere else in the book; nor is the scene's specific theme covered anywhere else in the book (although an autobiography, the chapters of the book are organized thematically, and not merely chronologically).
> 
> Is what I've just described a prologue?


Is any part of this 'autobiography' set in, or referencing, the character's childhood? 
Or is the main story only about the adult? 


Your previous description - 


> ... *I wanted to open *with a  discreet,* absurdly representative, funny scene from the character's  life.  *That way, when I start* Chapter 1 in relatively chronological  order,* I hopefully have bought some reader goodwill (and indulgence),  for the couple of pages it takes to introduce my character and his  family, *before proceeding to the next funny story.*



hence - 


> it is the written equivalent of a _trailer _(*even if the actual  scene does not appear within the main story*). An example of this device  can be found in Harvard Lampoon's parady, _Bored of The Rings_.



You might also call it a _teaser_ ... 

Now that you've clarified that the main story is not actually set chronologically but thematically, 
you are probably better off calling it Chapter One.


----------



## garnerdavis

Cran said:


> Is any part of this 'autobiography' set in, or referencing, the character's childhood?
> Or is the main story only about the adult?
> 
> 
> Your previous description -
> 
> 
> hence -
> 
> 
> You might also call it a _teaser_ ...
> 
> Now that you've clarified that the main story is not actually set chronologically but thematically,
> you are probably better off calling it Chapter One.



Hmmm.  While the book isn't entirely chronological, the themes run roughly chronologically, and chapter 1 begins with the the dominant influence of the MC's early childhood.  Later chapters pick up on those early influences, showing how they shaped the MC in various absurd ways.  The "prologue" scene, in contrast, doesn't feature those influences.  Moreover, it seems strange to call a scene (my present "prologue") involving the character as a 13-year-old "Chapter 1," and then move on to his birth and early childhood as Chapter 2. 

Does that make sense?  Also, if you don't mind saying, what reference/authority are you relying on for your comments?


----------



## ScientistAsHero

I think prologues are, like many other literary techniques, fine when used effectively.

In The Lovely Bones, there is a prologue, although I can't recall if it's actually labeled as such or not. In it, the narrator (Susie) describes a memory of a snowglobe that she would look at with her father. Although strictly and technically speaking this scene is not important to understanding the rest of the story, I felt it added a lot  because it kind of sets the stage for what it is actually going to be about, as well as the tone. In this way it is simply a stylistic element, an embellishment, but I think it is a definite asset to the enjoyment of the story. I don't think that a prologue should HAVE to include pertinent information that is necessary to understanding the rest of the work... I think it can be solely for dramatic effect as well. 

As for not reading prologues, to each their own, but to me that is just crazy. It's a part of the book! If reading the book is just a chore that you want to get through, and you look at reading the prologue as just more "work", maybe you are not reading the right book.

As to the "prologue" vs. "teaser" question, I would consider the two to be very different. I would think a teaser would be an actual word-for-word excerpt from the main story that was supposed to "entice" readers to read more. In my opinion, a teaser should rarely, if ever, be placed at the front of a novel (nor can I remember one being off the top of my head.) I have seen teasers at the END of some novels, but normally they portray a scene from the next book in a series.


----------



## Robdemanc

Cran said:


> That does fit within the meaning of a prologue, providing that the prologue scene contains some information for the reader that would not otherwise be found in the main story - eg, if in the main story the event (with the far-reaching effect) is only referred to indirectly and that reference would be obscure to the reader without incorporating a long narrative or flashback scene, then yes - a prologue is a valid device to employ.
> 
> An example of child scene prologue/adult main story in film is _Batman Begins_ -the child scene prologue/adult main story is so common in film versions of stories that they are received more as introductions or opening chapters.
> 
> ..........
> 
> What *garnerdavis* describes, on the other hand, is not a prologue, nor forward, nor introduction - it is an _excerpt_; or it is the written equivalent of a _trailer _(even if the actual scene does not appear within the main story). An example of this device can be found in Harvard Lampoon's parady, _Bored of The Rings_.
> 
> These are not common, but not rare; usually placed on the inside dust-jacket or cover, or on a lead sheet (if numbered, then Roman numerals are used) before any Foreword, Introduction, Contents, or Arabic numbered pages (main text).
> 
> If included in the manuscript, then leave that scene untitled; in fiction, you can forenote or tailnote the scene with a reference to where it fits in the main story (eg, _from page 87_), but it's usually not necessary to do so.




Thanks.   I am going to think long and hard about it because the particular event in the prologue is not refferred to at all in the main story and doesn't concern the main character either.  However, the main character of the story has other events similar to the one in the prologue.  BTW the two children in the prologue are not the main character but the main character meets them as adults....    Maybe I can just leave it out.   I think the main reason for writing it was that I wanted to give the reader a sense of something before they read the main story.   But perhaps that is a lazy way of doing it?


----------



## Vertigo

Here's the thing about prologues- ideally, your prologue could simply be labled chapter one. It introduces the main character and gets the story rolling and maybe touches on some of the themes or ideas which the bulk of the work will be spun around.

Of course, there are all sorts of prologues; arguably the worst are the sort that jump back about five thousand (if it's a high fantasy work) or five million (if it's a literary work) to detail the evolution of the world or humanity and bring us up to date on all these events before chapter one introduces the main character and gets the story rolling and maybe touches on some of the themes or ideas which the bulk of the work will be spun around.

Prologues, at their best, are just glorified chapter ones. At their worst, they're pointless seas of information with only vague ties to the story proper.


----------



## ScientistAsHero

I don't agree that prologues should "ideally be labeled chapter one." I've read plenty that just would not work as chapter one. In many of them that I've come across, it seems that the author is trying to evoke a mood or tone, not impart information that will be revealed later in the book. Now, if an author IS imparting info or introducing characters in the prologue, then yes, I agree, it would be better if they titled it Chapter 1, and it would sound as though the author didn't know the proper meaning of what a prologue actually is. But otherwise I can definitely see the place for a prologue and to me it seems like a completely different entity than a beginning chapter.


----------



## Cran

Robdemanc said:


> Thanks.   I am going to think long and hard about it because the particular event in the prologue is not refferred to at all in the main story and doesn't concern the main character either.  However, the main character of the story has other events similar to the one in the prologue.  BTW the two children in the prologue are not the main character but the main character meets them as adults....    Maybe I can just leave it out.   I think the main reason for writing it was that I wanted to give the reader a sense of something before they read the main story.   But perhaps that is a lazy way of doing it?




Perhaps excise it from the manuscript and develop it as a stand-alone short set in the same world?

*Vertigo* - don't _ever_ write a prologue.

*VanishingSpy* - apart from the _set the mood/impart info_ confusion, you are on the right track.


----------



## Vertigo

Cran said:


> *Vertigo* - don't _ever_ write a prologue.


 
Well, yes and no. Prologues still are useful as story setups, but I just think they shouldn't exist independant of the main story, as so many prologues do seem to be one-off pieces just set in the same world as the primary.

Basically, don't ever write a prologue in which you follow some spy around for five pages and then he goes into a meeting with the arms dealers and gets exposed and shot to death and then chapter one begins with a computer nerd trying to figure out who broke the cypher that the agent was using and tipped off the arms dealers as to who he was. Just start with the nerd spilling a cup of coffee on himself and then have him get tossed onto the job sorting out the thriller.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Vertigo said:


> Basically, don't ever write a prologue in which you follow some spy around for five pages and then he goes into a meeting with the arms dealers and gets exposed and shot to death and then chapter one begins with a computer nerd trying to figure out who broke the cypher that the agent was using and tipped off the arms dealers as to who he was. Just start with the nerd spilling a cup of coffee on himself and then have him get tossed onto the job sorting out the thriller.



I can't help but find a similarity between your prologue and Dan Brown's Digital Fortress. 

And you have to admit, Digital Fortress did have a prologue, and it went on to become a national bestseller (though it was probably because Brown had already created a name for himself with _Code_, but there is still the benefit of the doubt, yes?).

Come to think of it, all his books had prologues, and all his books garnered worldwide acclaim.


----------



## Cran

Vertigo said:


> Well, yes and no. Prologues still are useful as story setups, but I just think they shouldn't exist independant of the main story, as so many prologues do seem to be one-off pieces just set in the same world as the primary.


That's why you should never write one - the core definition of a prologue is that it is separate from and precedes the main story; even the name means _first words (before the story)_ - if you can't accept the definition of the thing, that's fine, but best avoid it altogether.

Similar to a prologue, and more like the scene you then describe is the _prelude_.


----------



## santhonus

How about this: I'm having a bit of trouble finding a good starting point for a novel (although much of it is written), and one of my ideas is to open with a flash-forward scene that chronologically happens about halfway to two-thirds through the story (if you've seen Mission: Impossible 3, that's the kind of scene I'm talking about). I know this kind of move is often considered cheap and gimmicky, and I haven't decided if I'm going to do it yet, but it's the kind of thing that grabs my attention. I have trouble calling something like this Chapter One and dialing back time for Chapter Two. So, if this was the case, what would I call it if not a prologue?


----------



## Cran

garnerdavis said:


> Hmmm.  While the book isn't entirely chronological, the themes run roughly chronologically, and chapter 1 begins with the the dominant influence of the MC's early childhood.  Later chapters pick up on those early influences, showing how they shaped the MC in various absurd ways.  The "prologue" scene, in contrast, doesn't feature those influences.  Moreover, it seems strange to call a scene (my present "prologue") involving the character as a 13-year-old "Chapter 1," and then move on to his birth and early childhood as Chapter 2.


Agreed - it should not be Chapter 1 in that case; it is more of a flashforward teaser (and most often presented untitled), rather than a prelude.

*santhonus* - it sounds like much the same thing ... 



garnerdavis said:


> Does that make sense?  Also, if you don't mind saying, what reference/authority are you relying on for your comments?


30 years in the business. I know the online dictionaries synonymise prologue with introduction, preface, prelude, forward, and who knows what else - but there are distinctions in the trade, and again between different forms of writing (plays, fiction, technical, academic).


----------



## garnerdavis

Cran said:


> Agreed - it should not be Chapter 1 in that case; it is more of a flashforward teaser (and most often presented untitled), rather than a prelude.
> 
> *santhonus* - it sounds like much the same thing ...



Thanks for the response Cran.  I can see how santhonus and I are describing the same vehicle (assuming his fast-forward scene isn't an extract that will be repeated again, when he reaches the proper place two-thirds into his book).  While there are obviously a ton of books I've never read, and my memory may fail me as to the books I have perused, I can't recall a single example of a book which opened with a wholly-untitled scene, before proceeding to Chapter 1.  I don't have a problem employing such a convention, if that's the proper way to go; but is an unlabeled opening a convention actually employed in published novels?


----------



## Cran

garnerdavis said:


> Thanks for the response Cran.  I can see how santhonus and I are describing the same vehicle (assuming his fast-forward scene isn't an extract that will be repeated again, when he reaches the proper place two-thirds into his book).  While there are obviously a ton of books I've never read, and my memory may fail me as to the books I have perused, I can't recall a single example of a book which opened with a wholly-untitled scene, before proceeding to Chapter 1.  I don't have a problem employing such a convention, if that's the proper way to go; but is an unlabeled opening a convention actually employed in published novels?



It is, although in every example I've seen, the scenes have been quite short (most at one page or less; a few at two to three pages). I have known editors who will abridge any form of pre-story writing if it's deemed too long.

Also common are such extracts or teasers to have a quasi-title (often the title of the book, or something like a tabloid headline); Piers Anthony's _Xanth_ series, for instance, or Michael Scott's _Magician's Law:Tales of the Bard_. In _The Exile Waiting_ (Vonda N McIntyre), the scene is under-titled (that is, the book's title is below the scene extract). The example I mentioned before (_Bored of the Rings_; Harvard Lampoon) is the only one I can recall offhand which has an untitled pre-story scene ostensibly taking place well into the story proper, but which does not reappear in the main text. 

At the other end, Julian May (in _The Many-Coloured Land_) used a prologue ... broken into three chapters.


----------



## Marthix2011

What do you all think of prologues?  It seems that many novels in the sci-fi/fantasy genres have one.  Do you feel these are necessary?  You know, The Lord of the Rings had one, so did the Inheritance series by Christopher Paolini, and Dan Brown has one for each of his Robert Langdon books.  I felt that they were fine and added a good layer of action, attention-grabbing story before the story with the main character started.  However, I've heard many people bark about prologues and that they are not necessary and serve as filler material.  What do you think?  Prologues:  Yay or nay?


----------



## Sam

If you use them right, they're fine. If you don't, they're not. 

A lot of authors (sci-fi and fantasy predominately) use them to unload a bevy of back-stories on a reader because they have this belief/fear that the reader won't understand the story without a prologue. Never mind the fact that 90% of readers skip prologues, in any case. Which basically makes it an exercise of p*****g into the wind. 

What prologues are generally designed for is a part of the story which takes place months (years, even) before the main one and for which a prologue gives the author a chance to show the reader the main theme of the novel. Perhaps it's a revenge story, etcetera. That's an example of a prologue used correctly. No reason why it couldn't be called 'chapter one', either, since all it would need would be something like this: 

Chapter One

Normandy, 1945. 

Chapter Two

Chicago, 1951. 

I think that's why most people have a problem with them. Oftentimes, they're unnecessary.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

If you have something critical to the story, don't put it in the prolog.  It is up to the reader to determine if they start before the story, or at the beginning.  If you prolog is dull and makes no sense, you risk loosing the reader before they start.  Whether or not to include one is really dependent on the story, and what purpose it servers.  Remember also that the prolog needs to be written so it can be read.  Info dumps at the beginning is a good way to send the reader running.

Back a few decades ago where series were less likely to include explanations within the story of the previous book, they used the prolog to quite literally turn the previous book into an info dump labeled as a prolog.  Assuming you have read the previous book, you just skipped the prolog and began at chapter one.  

Prologs aren't evil, but you should make sure there is a good reason to have one, that it is well written, and if someone skips reading it, they will not miss out on some part of the story that is relevant to the story (don't assume the reader read the prolog).


----------



## Rob

Leaving aside writing by novices in places like online forums, I can't remember the last time I read a prologue that I had a problem with, and I see them often enough, so I think they're fine. I've not seen any that I would consider filler material. They all served a useful purpose.

I disagree with most of what Sam W says, too. I've not seen any evidence in the books that I've read which contained prologues that it's because of a belief or fear that the author has about not being understood. The figure of 90% not reading them, I assume that's used loosely and not intended to be literal. I doubt that anywhere near that many ordinary readers skip them, but if there's a link to some place that supports it, fine.

I'm in the yay camp.


----------



## j.w.olson

It depends how you use them, of course. A prologue is necessarily off-set from the main story, however, and I feel that anything too incidental to be in the main story ought not to be in the book. If you're using it to get the setting and backstory across -- don't. That's better saved to fill in as you are going.

The best prologue-type things I've seen are cryptic poems. Since they are a different genre, it makes sense to set them apart.


----------



## Sam

Rob said:


> Leaving aside writing by novices in places like online forums, I can't remember the last time I read a prologue that I had a problem with, and I see them often enough, so I think they're fine. I've not seen any that I would consider filler material. They all served a useful purpose.
> 
> I disagree with most of what Sam W says, too. I've not seen any evidence in the books that I've read which contained prologues that it's because of a belief or fear that the author has about not being understood. The figure of 90% not reading them, I assume that's used loosely and not intended to be literal. I doubt that anywhere near that many ordinary readers skip them, but if there's a link to some place that supports it, fine.
> 
> I'm in the yay camp.



Take a look at this: Wordplay: Helping Writers Become Authors: Skip the Prologue!

As this woman states, a prologue is often an exercise of holding the reader's hand. Any reader I've ever queried has told me they skip the prologue. I do it myself.


----------



## Mathias Cavanaugh

Prologues are often needed in a lot of fantasy and not used quite often enough if you ask me.  Some stories just need them especially when the central conflict is based on some previous event.  If that event is more complex than can be presented to the reader in a short conversation between characters then the prologue is needed.  They have to be well written however.  And they should not be long.  I've seen more than enough 20-page prologues that make me bored to tears by the half-way point.

Their use should never be dismissed off hand.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

One tool of story telling is point of view.  Does the reader need to know the complete prophecies that will effect the main character up front?  No, they don't.  Honestly, I don't care about a prophecy at the beginning of a book, since there is no one in the story I care about yet.  Can't the main character who the nasty things they are about to be subjected to be told about it along the way...and I the reader gets to find out about it then?  

Too many writers feel that the five thousand years of history is somehow relevant to the story at hand.  Some of it might be, but all that history is far more enjoyable finding out about it when it has some relevance to the story.

Here is one thing I find prologs an excellent reason to have.  When you are planning a book with a very limited set of pov characters, even just one, and you need to show something very important from another pov that will only happen at the start.  Think of the first chapter of harry potter, that could have been a prolog, since it wasn't really from harry's pov.  Obviously someone felt it was a critical piece of the story so made it chapter one. 

Do you need a prolog?  No.  Can you have one?  Yes.  Should you have one? Up to you, but make sure you know why you have it and what it does for your story, or doesn't do.


----------



## Vertigo

The ideal prologue, in my mind at least, is basically a glorified chapter one. Its purpose is pretty simple: Get the ball rolling, maybe give us some background information or at least introduce us to the protagonist so that when chapter one does come, we have a starting point for our journey through the fantasy realm instead of being thrown into it without a clue as to who is who or what is what. I know that for some people, the falling-in thing isn't really an issue, but for others (and especially in the cases of certain books which don't subscribe to genre-standard setups), getting led by the hand a little way down the path can be more helpful than annoying.

I believe that Lester Del Rey said that any prologue he received over eight pages long would simply be hacked down to size.


----------



## BobbyKing

My 2nd novel, 'A soldier's betrayal' relies on a 'heavy' prologue to begin; it provides the reader a clear start on the pivotal point of the whole story.  I feel a prologue helps keep the reader focus on the main points of the whole story.  At the same time, it makes my writing easier as I know where I am supposed to move along as I write (Converging approach).  Disadvantage is that you may not divert to other storyline other than what you have written in the prologue.


----------



## Offeiriad

Rob said:


> Leaving aside writing by novices in places like online forums, I can't remember the last time I read a prologue that I had a problem with, and I see them often enough, so I think they're fine. I've not seen any that I would consider filler material. They all served a useful purpose.
> 
> I disagree with most of what Sam W says, too. I've not seen any evidence in the books that I've read which contained prologues that it's because of a belief or fear that the author has about not being understood. The figure of 90% not reading them, I assume that's used loosely and not intended to be literal. I doubt that anywhere near that many ordinary readers skip them, but if there's a link to some place that supports it, fine.
> 
> I'm in the yay camp.



I agree with Rob. I always read a prologue and have never felt it to be a waste of my reading time. I've never even heard of readers having issues with a prologue until I joined this forum. Everyone here seems to loathe them. In my opinion, the best prologues are the ones that are neither a waste of time for those like me who do read them nor would they leave anyone who doesn't read them confused in anyway.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

The problem with prologs isn't in published works usually, but those looking that way.  Anyone who spends a considerable amount of time creating their own world feels a bit obligated to share a lot of details about it, I mean, they put so much work into it, doesn't everyone want to know everything that happened since the dawn of time?  Silmarillion anyone? (I do acknowledge Tolkien did not publish it himself)

So when new writers ask about prologs, those who have read a few dozen really bad ones think of the pages of history no one really cares about.  Even if well written, it's not something most people want to know.  I've seen quite a few books that put information at the back of the book, as a reference for those who are interested.  

Crafting stories is not something that most of us get right away.  It takes practice and learning, and then more practice...  When I started I tried to figure it all out at once, before I even learned how to write well enough to be almost readable.  Once I figured out that you can't craft till you learn to write.  I concentrated more on how to get the words to work together, then I started looking at the whole.  I think a good many writers go through the same type of thing, so we all cringe at the thought of another info dump prolog.


----------



## garza

_Silmarillion_ should be required reading for everyone who feels the need to write a prologue. All that is there was useful to Tolkien in writing his books, and useful for scholars studying how he wrote the books. I've waded through most of it and found that it did nothing to increase either my pleasure or my understanding of The Hobbit and LoTR. The books themselves stand on their own merits. 

That should be true of all books by creative writers. Any information the reader needs should be included between page one and page last. I'm one of those who skips the prologue. If I can't understand the story by starting to read at page one of chapter one, then I'm likely to set that book aside and find another. I don't write prologues for news stories. Any required background information is included somewhere in the story itself.


----------



## Mathias Cavanaugh

Really?  Tolkein's Silmarillion as an argument against prologues?That book was 365 pages and not even in the same category of what I think most people think of when they think of a prologue.  An by most people I mean 99.9%You are entitled to your opinion.  I just find it a bit of a stretch.  Ok, I find it bigger than a bit of a stretch.Beyond that though I found the Silmarillion very enjoyable to read so it doesn't sway my opinion away from prologues being needed at times.  Although, again, this book is not a real prologue.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

My point of the Silmarillion is that it is more like a history book, for a fictional world.  It had great value to Tolkien, but while those in love with Tolkien's world may love it, as a stand alone novel, honestly, without the name Tolkien no publisher would even consider it.  Who really cares about the history of a fictional world the reader knows nothing about, nor really cares about at the start of the story?  Prologs that are created to dump the fictional world history are bad.  Outside of that, an editor will decide if it is any good or not.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

I think a thread very similar to this has already been opened. You can look through that discussion here: Prologues.


----------



## Vertigo

Historical prologues can be used though (never say never) so long as you keep them short. Take for example Orson Scott Card's _Speaker for the Dead_ which has a page-ish prologue providing brief historical information before the story begins. It's not overdone or boring, and it's rather critical to understanding what's going on in the first chapter.

Let me ask you this: would you rather there be a page-long break in the first chapter to dump all in the information necessary for a very basic level  of understanding in then, or would you rather have it presented to you up front?

Think how many movies do this sort of thing. Star Wars anyone?


----------



## Rob

Vertigo said:


> Let me ask you this: would you rather there be a page-long break in the first chapter to dump all in the information necessary for a very basic level  of understanding in then, or would you rather have it presented to you up front?


Neither. I don't want a page-long break anywhere to dump information. Not in a prologue, not in chapter one, and not in a later chapter either. The book I'm reading just gave me a two-page dump at the start of chapter five and it annoyed me. Prologues have their uses, but they shouldn't be used to dump information.



Vertigo said:


> Think how many movies do this sort of thing. Star Wars anyone?


Movies and books work differently.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

There is an accepted method for the first couple paragraphs of a story to not be in pov.  It isn't done as often as it used to be, but what star wars did can be done in writing.  This method is often time used to give the reader a clue about the story as it starts.  So instead of making the reader wait several pages to have the fact the main character is living on another planet, the reader can be given a brief setup at the start to let them know that is what is going on.


----------



## LuisCypher

I have to write a prolog for a story I'm working on that has variable perspectives.  this will sound completely off the wall strange to many of you.

It's based on the memoires of a woman and the man, who is one of the characters in the story, adds context by telling the story from the perspective of some of her enemies during the course of her life. So everything from the main character is in first person.

Everything from this person's enemies are from the third person limited, written as if it were first person.

The prolog will explain this.


----------



## Robdemanc

I wrote a prologue for my story but am unsure about using it.   It seems I may not be clear on what a prologue is for so I may leave it out.


----------



## Mathias Cavanaugh

Robdemanc said:


> I wrote a prologue for my story but am unsure about using it.   It seems I may not be clear on what a prologue is for so I may leave it out.



I can understand why you might be unclear if you are reading some of the comments here from people/persons that are against the use of prologues.

Here is what you need to know.  First, prologues, despite the strong opinions of some against them, have been used for more years than any of us have been alive.  They have been long accepted, when done properly, have appeared in numerous works throughout the ages and added a lot to many stories.

They are used to great effect as a legitimate narrative device to set a scene, establish a setting and specifically for giving background details about the story to continue.  They are, in a basic sense, used to dump information.  But they should not be used to simply dump any information.  It should be information that is pertinent such as why the conflict of the central story to follow exists but which does not flow organically from the story itself (i.e. why it has to be set apart).

My opinion is that if you want to write a prologue, write one.  If after you write it the prologue is pertinent to the story, include it.  The worst thing that can happen is that an editor will twist your arm to ditch it.  You can always flex your own muscle, if you feel it is necessary to the story, and walk away from the deal and find another person willing to publish.  You might not; just a warning.  It depends on whether or not you care more about the story you wrote or getting paid.  Generally, most authors will do what it takes to get published.  If that means ditching a prologue at an editor's request, that is what they will do.


----------



## Marthix2011

Interesting posts, everyone!  As for me, the prologue that I have developed for my novel is not about info-dumping.  It's more or less about the action leading up to the feature story of the novel.  I'm not sure if I'm going to include it in my final version, but it was good writing practice!


----------



## BobbyKing

Marthix2011 said:


> Interesting posts, everyone!  As for me, the prologue that I have developed for my novel is not about info-dumping.  It's more or less about the action leading up to the feature story of the novel.  I'm not sure if I'm going to include it in my final version, but it was good writing practice!



That's great.  I did the same too for one of my novels, A soldier's betrayal.  At the end, after consulting my editing aides, they supported the prologue version.  As you said, it is 'more or less about the action leading up to the feature story of the novel.'  

As long as your readers enjoy reading it and stay entertain, it is fine. :smile:


----------



## movieman

Mathias Cavanaugh said:


> My opinion is that if you want to write a prologue, write one.  If after you write it the prologue is pertinent to the story, include it.  The worst thing that can happen is that an editor will twist your arm to ditch it.



I've seen a number of agents and editors on the Internet saying that if they pick a novel out of the slush pile and it starts with a prologue they toss it straight away... so that is the worst that can happen.

In fact I'd say you're better off sending it without the prologue and then adding one if the editor/agent says 'but I don't understand X, Y and Z'. If they understand it without the prologue, you don't need it, and if you can figure out a way to explain X, Y and Z without a prologue you'll be better off without it.


----------



## Hawke

garza said:


> I'm one of those who skips the prologue. If I can't understand the story by starting to read at page one of chapter one, then I'm likely to set that book aside and find another. I don't write prologues for news stories. Any required background information is included somewhere in the story itself.



I'm exactly the same and I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Kyle R

I don't read prologues.

Growing up as a book reader, I didn't even know what the word "Prologue" meant, and assumed it was synonymous with "Introduction", which was also something I never read. They both translated to "blah blah blah", something I honestly assumed was INTENDED to be skipped. As if the author were required to place something there for formality's sake.

Like wrapping paper around a present, I felt (and still feel) that Prologues are something to be torn off and discarded, in order to reach the real present beneath it.

The only times I do read prologues is if I find a book extremely enjoyable, finishing the whole thing and still yearning for more. Then I may read the prologue, but even then, only grudgingly 

But that's just me!


----------



## Gesar

*Should I use a prologue?*

Sure, most people hate prologues. It gives away information on the story, loads of that criticism. I agree to a certain point. However, I'm not going to be using it as a background to the story, giving you a summary of what may happen, all that stuff. I want to use it for the following reasons:

;- A scene months before the story starts from Chapter 1.
;- Prologue is a flashback, from the man waking up in Chapter 1.
;- Gives you mysterious idea on what the story may be about. Dark, scary.
;- If I add it into chapter 1, overall with the other writing, chapter may be too long and put off the reader.
;- Hook in the prologue as Chapter 1 doesn't have the sort of "Mystery" and "action" as it would have in the prologue.

When I say it is a flashback, I mean he's forgotten parts of the scene. He can't remember most things, he's lost most of his memory. You may want to join him on his journey as a reader, placing the pieces of the puzzle together to bring his memory back. Also, this is a first script. I'll obviously be editing my novel after, deciding to maybe remove it, add it, whatever. However, is it good to use it for the reasons above?

Please state your views. If your unclear about anything, just ask.

[This post isn't worded brilliantly, I must admit. I'm confusing myself. But I'm off to bed soon! I'll patch it up if needed tomorrow.]


----------



## Sam

Publishers don't like flashbacks at the start of a novel, prologue or otherwise, so if you're aiming for publication that might be an issue. 

There's such a thing as too short a chapter, but I dare say it doesn't work both ways. 

The one thing I will warn you about is that most readers skip prologues on the assumption that they aren't relative to the main story. That means most of your readers are missing vital information. There's no reason why you can't have chapter one taking place six months prior to chapter two. None at all.


----------



## Mathias Cavanaugh

There is a simple way to look at whether or not to use a prologue.

Consider the following:
1) Does the prologue further the story

Ok, sorry for giving the impression that there was actually going to be a list, but that is really the only consideration to make.

Publishers want a good story.  If the prologue fits then no publisher, except perhaps one that is insane, is going to care about at that point.

Stories with prologues like you described have been published so again, the only real consideration from your point of view is does it fit the story.


----------



## garza

With a work of fiction I never read anything that precedes page one of chapter one, believing that everything I need to know should be in the book itself.


----------



## Rob

garza said:


> With a work of fiction I never read anything that precedes page one of chapter one, believing that everything I need to know should be in the book itself.


Looks like a simple misunderstanding on your part, then. A prologue is part of the book itself.


----------



## Mathias Cavanaugh

Rob said:


> Looks like a simple misunderstanding on your part, then. A prologue is part of the book itself.



Absolutely correct.


----------



## felix

Prologues are hard to resist sometimes but for most stories they can be snipped out without hurting the story. I think that prologues are good to write to ensure that you're in synch with the story, but using them in the final draft is usually unnecessary.
My first novel takes place decades after the first chapter, which could be called a prologue, but I think that the story seems a tad deflated without it.


----------



## Rob

felix said:


> Prologues are hard to resist sometimes but for most stories they can be snipped out without hurting the story.


Can you be more specific and name a few well-known examples?


----------



## felix

I misspoke. What I meant was that the prologues that appear in final drafts and published works are usually integral, rather than an embellishment. A lot of the time prologues appear, and I myself usually have one early on to make sure that I can judge the tone of the story more concisely, but most of the time they can be lifted away without dragging.


----------



## Rob

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Rustgold

I wonder whether prologue is code for _'the chapter isn't good enough for the book'_.  I don't know if what I'm writing is good enough, but I do know getting rid of the prologue (and converting necessary info in an active scene) has improved the beginning immensely.


----------



## Cara

Well, my prologue is definitely part of the story. The only reason why I made it a prologue is because it's a very short impression of what the first part of the book will be about. If you skip it altogether reading Chapter 1 would be somewhat confusing.

This makes me think, should I just name all my (including the prologue) Chapters? Pretty much all my Chapters are long, but this way people would certainly read the prologue, since it's important.
I never realised people would think that a prologue isn't important.


----------



## tk1841

I don' t read them. I also don't like reading dedications and other stuff. I like to start reading the story. Probably why I don't like movie previews that give away too much either.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

Cara said:


> Well, my prologue is definitely part of the story. The only reason why I made it a prologue is because it's a very short impression of what the first part of the book will be about. If you skip it altogether reading Chapter 1 would be somewhat confusing.



I'm curious, impression of what the first part of the book is about?  So, is it a long info dump of what's going on?  Most writers can find a way of working what the book is about into the story, actually it should be very much a part of the story.   Kind of like reading the synopsis of the books shouldn't be required to get some piece of information not contained in the book itself.  

It's why people *skip* the prologs.  They are too often dull, boring, and make little sense when they are done only to 'introduce' the world.  The reader doesn't love your world, characters, or you (unless they love you outside of your writing...like a spouse).  Page one you have to convince the reader there is something worth their time to read, if not, they'll go find someone else who will.


----------



## Cara

Lord Darkstorm said:


> I'm curious, impression of what the first part of the book is about?  So, is it a long info dump of what's going on?  Most writers can find a way of working what the book is about into the story, actually it should be very much a part of the story.   Kind of like reading the synopsis of the books shouldn't be required to get some piece of information not contained in the book itself.
> 
> It's why people *skip* the prologs.  They are too often dull, boring, and make little sense when they are done only to 'introduce' the world.  The reader doesn't love your world, characters, or you (unless they love you outside of your writing...like a spouse).  Page one you have to convince the reader there is something worth their time to read, if not, they'll go find someone else who will.



Well, the reason why I used a prologue is to describe an event that happens to this certain character every day, in my case I'm not just throwing info at the reader.
I felt it didn't work well to start the first Chapter with it, but it plays a huge part of the character's life for the first few chapters.


----------



## GRING0

A prologue is a unique opportunity to shape or manipulate the expectations of the reader since the voice and perspective is usually unique to that of the story.  Having that initial contrast at the onset can be a useful tool if the circumstances are right.

I'm experimenting with an prologue in the form a letter of correspondence, one that references my lead character and his trade in the past tense ("There's truly no way of knowing just how mad he was…").  Once everything is said and done I will certainly need to weigh its effect on the book's tone and decide whether or not it services the story.


----------



## tk1841

After reading the replies, obviously there are as many reasons for or against as there are authors. Earlier I mentioned that I don't read them so if I have missed something that the author intended, how would I know? Knowing if an important element were in a prologue might cause me to read it, but for just that reason I don't want to feel I have to. Fascinating discussion.


----------



## Kyle R

Rob said:
			
		

> Can you be more specific and name a few well-known examples?



_Jurassic Park _has a Prologue about a female doctor named Bobbie Carter, and her confusion over the source of wounds some construction workers sustained while building a resort in Costa Rica. Her character is never mentioned again after those first few pages, and the only purpose of the Prologue is to show her realization that it was something more sinister than a routine construction accident. Then Chapter One cuts to the story several months (or years) later.


----------



## Jeko

I see prologues as an event in the story which is unrelated to the exact plot, while it builds a foundation for the plot to work with/around. My prologue is  12 pages of some guys on a mission to kill another guy - nothing to do with the actual story, but it creates some of the characters and the framework for my world.

I guess that prologues mean that you can throw your reader into your world before you throw them into the story.


----------



## Robdemanc

Cadence said:


> I see prologues as an event in the story which is unrelated to the exact plot, while it builds a foundation for the plot to work with/around. My prologue is  12 pages of some guys on a mission to kill another guy - nothing to do with the actual story, but it creates some of the characters and the framework for my world.
> 
> I guess that prologues mean that you can throw your reader into your world before you throw them into the story.



That is a good way of putting it.   Throw them into your world before the story.

I suppose my original prologue fits that well enough.   This thread has helped me become more confident about writing prologues.


----------



## Jeko

Robdemanc said:


> That is a good way of putting it. Throw them into your world before the story.
> 
> I suppose my original prologue fits that well enough. This thread has helped me become more confident about writing prologues.



Although, one of my prologues was very related to the story; in fact, it was the sole foundation for it. Prologues can probably be used in different ways, then. They sould be flexible to what you want, not to what is the norm of fiction at the moment.


----------



## matsuiny2004

Robdemanc said:


> Hi
> 
> What does everyone think of prologues?   Personally I always hate reading the prologue to a book, it's like the author wants to delay the start of the story.
> 
> Anyway what exactly are they used for?   Is it to set the mood or tone of the story, to give the reader an idea of the kind of book they are about to read?



A prologue can help better explain the story like what the villain is up to or how the villain has become the villain. It helps give background. It does help set the mood as well and does give you an idea of what kind of book you are about to read.


----------



## Gamer_2k4

I avoid the need for a prologue by having my main character get thrown into the story at the same time the reader does.  Before the story starts, there IS no world to him.  It's all unknown.  Because the reader sees through the main character's eyes, the two get enlightened at exactly the same rate.  What good is a prologue going to do?


----------



## Rob

Gamer_2k4 said:


> I avoid the need for a prologue by having my main character get thrown into the story at the same time the reader does.  Before the story starts, there IS no world to him.  It's all unknown.  Because the reader sees through the main character's eyes, the two get enlightened at exactly the same rate.  What good is a prologue going to do?


The world is unknown to the reader. It's not unknown to the main character. The MC has usually lived his/her whole life in that world, is familiar with the setting, the history, and so on. Or a prologue might cover an event separate in time and/or place from the MC, one that the reader can't see through the MC's eyes.


----------



## Gamer_2k4

Rob said:


> The world is unknown to the reader. It's not unknown to the main character. The MC has usually lived his/her whole life in that world, is familiar with the setting, the history, and so on.



I was giving a specific example from my novel.  In most cases, I agree that the main character is familiar with the world, but not in this particular story.


----------



## Rob

Fair enough.


----------



## seyelint

In my experience, many writers write prologues like chapter 1, which isn't really what they are for.  I don't use them, but don't mind them if they are prologues.


----------



## valondon

Most my stories don't have a prologue. However I'm doing a month long story challenge soon and the book I'm going to write for it has a prologue. It's not necessarily needed, but I use it for a few reasons. In this case, it helps introduce the plot better and earlier. It gives a taste to the reader of what's to come, a tease almost. And finally it allows me to open up the story and world outside of the shoes of my main character (the only POV in the rest of the story).


----------



## Steamship

I generally begin straight into chapters, the only time I've used prologues is when that part of the story segments takes place quite a bit before the story itself. I find if it's not serving the story then there is no need.


----------



## kadu.

*Prologues are essential*

I really like reading prologues. I think is an excelllent way to "know" the author better. It might expose particular features of the book, addicional information on background and stuff like that. Depending on the book you choose, not reading the prologue might mean confusing words or sentences. Anyway, that's only a thought.


----------



## ShatteredUniverse

garza said:


> I have what many consider to be a bad habit. I don't read prologues. I open the book at chapter one and start reading.


 
So do most editors, from what I've heard. en:


----------



## Rob

ShatteredUniverse said:


> So do most editors, from what I've heard. en:


You heard that directly from most editors? Or you heard some person say 'I heard most editors don't read them'?

I've read a lot of published prologues. Far as I can tell, I've never read one that hadn't been through an editor.


----------



## Gamer_2k4

Rob said:


> You heard that directly from most editors? Or you heard some person say 'I heard most editors don't read them'?
> 
> I've read a lot of published prologues. Far as I can tell, I've never read one that hadn't been through an editor.



I think he meant, "When you first submit your manuscript to a publisher, they're going to gloss over the prologue."  Obviously once the work is accepted and actual editing begins, the prologue isn't exempt.


----------



## shadowwalker

Gamer_2k4 said:


> I think he meant, "When you first submit your manuscript to a publisher, they're going to gloss over the prologue."  Obviously once the work is accepted and actual editing begins, the prologue isn't exempt.



Why would they gloss over it? And the question would still remain - how do you know "they" do this? I think, in reality, there's a lot of 'projection' going on with people who don't like prologues. But then I find it strange that anyone would automatically dislike prologues without even reading them. It's not like it's the same prologue in each and every book.


----------



## Walkio

I can only trust the advice of a member on another forum, who is a professional writer with many years experience. He says that prologues are usually just foreshadowing, usually a lazy way of dumping info instead of working it into the story. Try and incorporate your prologue into chapter 1 through your MC's POV. He also pointed out that prologues are extremely rare in _debut_ novels. Established writers can do what they want.


----------



## Rob

Walkio said:


> I can only trust the advice of a member on another forum, who is a professional writer with many years experience. He says that prologues are usually just foreshadowing, usually a lazy way of dumping info instead of working it into the story. Try and incorporate your prologue into chapter 1 through your MC's POV. He also pointed out that prologues are extremely rare in _debut_ novels. Established writers can do what they want.


I've read many published prologues and never read one yet that was just a lazy way of dumping info.


----------



## moderan

Walkio said:


> I can only trust the advice of a member on another forum, who is a professional writer with many years experience. He says that prologues are usually just foreshadowing, usually a lazy way of dumping info instead of working it into the story. Try and incorporate your prologue into chapter 1 through your MC's POV. He also pointed out that prologues are extremely rare in _debut_ novels. Established writers can do what they want.



Just because someone is a "professional writer with many years experience" doesn't mean that he or she is infallible on all writing matters. In any event I'd call that inadmissible evidence as that party isn't here. Show me some data. 



Rob said:


> I've read many published prologues and never read one yet that was just a lazy way of dumping info.



I concur. And I've read a great many published prologues in debut novels.

Lots of them are material that sheds light on the events of the main story, without necessarily having to be part of it. That's not lazy, that's creative.


----------



## Aderyn

I think prologues are a great way to interest readers.  Prologues do not have to have all of the detail, that will come later. Rather they can give readers a sense of mystery before the detailed action of the main plot.  They are like an Hors d'oeuvre, they give you a taste before the main meal.


----------



## ShatteredUniverse

> I concur. And I've read a great many published prologues in debut novels.
> 
> Lots of them are material that sheds light on the events of the main story, without necessarily having to be part of it. That's not lazy, that's creative.



I think the main thing is knowing what a good prologue looks like, what a bad one looks like, and then using that information to create the best one you can (if you decide to include one). If the material's good enough, the editors aren't going to care whether you have a prologue or not. If the material isn't up to standard, the presence of a prologue just adds an extra strike on the tally.


----------



## Walkio

moderan said:


> Just because someone is a "professional writer with many years experience" doesn't mean that he or she is infallible on all writing matters.



True enough.


----------

